# Shipmates on "ALDINGA" or "AROONA"



## Kenneth Morley (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi,Have you served on the Australian Coast aboard either the "ALDINGA" or the "AROONA" down below fireman or greaser like to hear from you. Kenneth (Cloud)


----------



## edward (Dec 3, 2005)

welcome on board ken i am sure you will find some shipmates that have some stories that connect you, best of luck. edward.


----------

